# Back walking on water



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I think if we are able to keep SOME ice after this weekend, we will be back on the water in a week. If it opens up, it could be ugly. 5" of ice...............will it hold !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was on 6" yesterday in same spot so it somehow grew over night. With all this rain it's almost better to have it all gone and start fresh. The ice that's left If there will be any will be very bad with all the rain and unsafe even after it starts freezing back up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

If I don't get out soon I'm gonna snap. Between getting called into work and family being VERY sick I haven't been out yet.  might have to get the boat Sunday.


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

It's still mid December.......it's still mid December.......it's still mid December.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Hopefully after getting a fresh start , with all the old bad ice gone the weather can start building good ice again soon. The ice should be better quality after the old stuff is gone. It can start making an even layer of good clear ice without all the voids and weak spots that would be in it from snow and slush and uneven melting of the old stuff. Thats what Im hoping anyway.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Just stopped by a private lake In brimfield to check it out for fishing in the morning,(from a dock) just about two ft of open water around the shore,rest of lake still frozen. 2 1/2 in thick


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Trapperjohn. .......that ice sample is true dedication my friend !!!!!!! Brimfield is my hometown. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Well that nasty front has finally been overtaken by the cold dropping in from the north !!!! Temps dropping down to about 30. Time for our ice season to get back on track again. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

The forecast looks very promising.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

lovin life said:


> Well that nasty front has finally been overtaken by the cold dropping in from the north !!!! Temps dropping down to about 30. Time for our ice season to get back on track again.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Let me know when your area re-freezes, it's 59 degrees in Bucyrus now , so the ice is only being used in glasses right now !!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

All the ice is gone here at Sandy lake. Muddy and not even a nibble


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Imagine if all that rain would of been snow. Either way we were doomed from the start. I would think that it will be a couple weeks before we're back it. This reminds of 05? when the LAST day I ice fished was the 26th of December. Warm front with rain moved in and the ice never redeveloped. Think I'm going to rake leaves in my t shirt now.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Milton was wide open and Mogadores Main lake was open. Hopefully it can rebuild solid clear safe ice now.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

i fished both of these twice and never saw any bad ice, moggie was 4" clear ice and foot was 4- 6 of the best lookin ice u could ask fur


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

All you east side guys should sell your gear. I'll pay ya .15 cents on the dollar muhaha. Got out saturday in the rain about an hour into MI from Toledo. 5 inches of good solid ice with about 3 inches of water on top of it. I'll be doing a 3 day fishing trip in the same area this upcoming weekend.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Bucket mouth..... That was just mean. Would you consider 25 cts on the dollar


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

3" of water, no thanks, your ice will be like ours if that on top dont freeze( aka- gone!)


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

hunt4smallies said:


> 3" of water, no thanks, your ice will be like ours if that on top dont freeze( aka- gone!)


Yea, I'm sure yesterday wasn't very safe. 

I was fishing on some pretty solid crust that didn't have water on it, but on my way to that spot I walked through the water, which was above black ice. Total optical illusion where it seemed like there was no ice whatsover when it was actually 5 inches. It's gonna get real cold up there and it'll be back to $$$ by Friday.

Trapperjon - Yes. Yes, I will consider .25 on the dollar.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Nimi Main Street cove is still iced over. Only body of water I've seen with ice. Sure its thin though. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Great news! Beginning of next week high in teens, lows single digits baby !!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I checked the local reservoir yesterday. A good one inch of clear ice over the entire thing. With these temps im betting its closer to two inches today. We have atleast one 40 degree day in the near forecast but i dont think there is supposed to be any precipitation with it


----------

